# St Andrews Church, Woodwalton



## Janey68 (Jul 17, 2011)

St Andrews church - mentioned in the Domesday book. It is thought to be isolated due to the fact that Woodwalton Castle was to the north and Sawtry Abbey to the West, with the village settlement to the South. It is constructed of coursed limestone rubble with limestone dressing and has a terracotta tiled roof.

The church is now redundant and has lost lead from the roof and sustained major vandalism, causing there to be no stained glass windows and badly damaged furniture on the inside. It is on the Heritage at risk register. the organ is no longer present as it has been given to St Barnabus Church in Huntingdon.

The Churches foundations are unsettled, which means the tower and the body of the Church are settling at different rates. Serious cracking in the chancel.

On with the pictures. I cant get inside as they shut it up tight until September.

This is my first report so please be kind.










































I know the photos are different sizes, hope they wont annoy anyone too much.....

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 17, 2011)

How can people vandalise churches???  Lovely place, bet you cant wait to get in in September...


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 17, 2011)

Acebikerchick said:


> How can people vandalise churches???  Lovely place, bet you cant wait to get in in September...



I'm possibly going to join them in trying to restore it. I've seen it for years from the train. Couldn't wait to see it up close


----------



## Winch It In (Jul 18, 2011)

Quality first post Janey, the first pic is stunning as they all are.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 18, 2011)

Winch It In said:


> Quality first post Janey, the first pic is stunning as they all are.



Thank you very much 

I'm still trying to get a more arty Image going. Bit scared mine are like holiday snaps lol


----------



## nelly (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice first report Janey, quality pics but please pleae please turn that date off


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 18, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> I'm still trying to get a more arty Image going. Bit scared mine are like holiday snaps lol



Nice pics, for arty try playing with the FOV so you get blurry foregrounds or backgrounds and a few macro shots


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 18, 2011)

nelly said:


> Nice first report Janey, quality pics but please pleae please turn that date off



sorry lol i will turn it off  its my first 'big girl' camera lol


----------



## nelly (Jul 18, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> sorry lol i will turn it off  its my first 'big girl' camera lol



And it takes some bloody nice photos, I like Nikon gear


----------



## scribble (Jul 18, 2011)

That's quite an impressive-sized building. A very interesting report.


----------



## smiler (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Janey,
There’s no need for kindness, it’s a good report and lovely pics, I enjoyed looking at them, Thanks.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 18, 2011)

*church*

that is a fantastic report i love your report thank you for shareing it.im surised the yobs havent striped the roof and smashed it totaly.there are so maney derelict churches around, makes you wonder if him upstairs will forgive them.well done babe.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments 

I was so scared you'd all eat me alive lol

Thank you


----------



## kathyms (Jul 18, 2011)

*eat me*

mmm i would eat you lol.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you visit the motte and bailey castle as well as the abbey earthworks?


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 19, 2011)

Neosea said:


> Did you visit the motte and bailey castle as well as the abbey earthworks?



No I didn't

I was testing out my camera and had always wanted to get to this church


----------



## Neosea (Jul 19, 2011)

Pity, maybe on the return


----------



## st33ly (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice pics mate


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Bit scared mine are like holiday snaps lol



You worry too much!


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 19, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> You worry too much!



I'm feeling more confident now. Had some great comments on these pics and my RAF wyton ones. Also some good advice off a few people so I'm good


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 23, 2011)

Great looking church and lovely pics, Janey. Good luck with the restoration...I bet that will be interesting and I'd join in if I lived locally.
Nice one.


----------



## highcannons (Jul 24, 2011)

'The Churches foundations are unsettled, which means the tower and the body of the Church are settling at different rates. Serious cracking in the chancel.'

Yeah...my legs and body settle at separate rates too, is that why people say I am unsettling?
Nice old church and great pictures, thanks.

I agree with Foxy, would be magic restoring it.


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting report with some good photo's, loved them!


----------

